# Cooper's favorite sleeping spot



## cemmons12 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ever since Cooper figured out that I am his new Dad (I'm a dork, I know!), which was about 5 days after he got to his new home and settled in, this has been his favorite spot to sleep. I love my little guy! And yes I know, I need to shave badly!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 21, 2011)

LOL, adorable!


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 21, 2011)

I sware he thinks he is a human sometimes. Prolly cause I treat him more like a kid then a tort!  he use to sleep like that but with his head buried in my neck, now he likes to lay his head against the pillow a lot of the time.


----------



## Missy (Jul 21, 2011)

Thats cute and I don't think your a dork


----------



## DixieParadise (Jul 21, 2011)

Question: Are you gonna move outdoors when he gets bigger? J/K, nice picture. I always look forward to pictures of you with Cooper.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 21, 2011)

Missy said:


> Thats cute and I don't think your a dork


Thank you! Some people just don't understand torts and that they do have a personality and that you can love them! (Mainly family members!) Lol!





DixieParadise said:


> Question: Are you gonna move outdoors when he gets bigger? J/K, nice picture. I always look forward to pictures of you with Cooper.


Thank you! I would if I could! Hehe! I know when he gets big he will have to be outside a lot but in winter he will still have his own room in the house, once we sell this small place and get a bigger one. Plus we have 2 horses that we keep at a friends barn so I need a place for them also.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 21, 2011)

Nope your not a dork, your like alot of us. You should see some of the crazy things we do just for Lou! You love your tortie and that's all that matters! Enjoy, because in a few years he will be too big to cuddle with!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 21, 2011)

Sharing Warm Body Temps!


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 21, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Nope your not a dork, your like alot of us. You should see some of the crazy things we do just for Lou! You love your tortie and that's all that matters! Enjoy, because in a few years he will be too big to cuddle with!


I know! Its kind of a bummer. But watching him grow up will be fun too. But I will miss it when he can no longer get on the waterbed. He likes the heat from it too. He is laying here with me right now too, lol!


----------



## laramie (Jul 21, 2011)

You're not a dork at all. Tonight Wilbur slept on my shoulder/neck area too! I think I was able to take a pic of him.


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 22, 2011)

No one on here thinks yu are a dork 
Sometimes we all have a lil' bit of baby brain  x


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm happy to know that I am not the only that loves thier tort this much!


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 22, 2011)

laramie said:


> You're not a dork at all. Tonight Wilbur slept on my shoulder/neck area too! I think I was able to take a pic of him.


That's cool! Now where is the picture at?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 24, 2011)

Cooper was looking at me for about half an hour and I could no longer take it so I got his "tortoise towel" and layed him with me in bed and he was playing peek-a-boo. I love my little buddy!


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 24, 2011)

After a walk around the front yard, we came inside and took a nap. Isn't he just the sweetest Sulcata?! (Of course Dad thinks so!)


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 24, 2011)

All of those pictures are ridiculously adorable!


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 24, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> All of those pictures are ridiculously adorable!



Thank you Miss Stephanie! Show me a picture of yours sometime soon I really hope so!?b


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 24, 2011)

and he is not spoilt -.-


----------



## pierced_pixie (Jul 25, 2011)

Awww he wuvs you ^ ^


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 25, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> and he is not spoilt -.-



Hehe, my wife says that Cooper is prolly the most spoiled tort on the planet. Lol! I'm sure that's not true, but close maybe!


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 25, 2011)

cemmons12 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > All of those pictures are ridiculously adorable!
> ...



Wow! I can tell that when I wrote this my sleeping med's had kicked in because for 1 I don't remember posting this, and for 2 the way I worded it is all wrong! Don't post and sleep!


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 25, 2011)

:d :d :d : d: d


----------

